# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Wat uw specialist/arts niet eens weet maar medicity wel:

## afra1213

Wat uw specialist/arts niet eens weet maar medicity wel: 
* 
De reguliere geneeskunde denkt nog veel teveel in hokjes en weet niet dat het lichaam als een geheel op elkaar werkt. * 
De specialisten hebben bij elkaar heel veel kennis maar weten nog lang niet alles. 
Men heeft bijvoorbeeld een nierspecialist, longarts, hartspecialist, oogarts enz. 
Deze weten veel van het orgaan maar niet de samenwerking van de 
organen op elkaar en zeker niet onderstaande: 
* 
Wanneer het zicht in de ogen slechter wordt, kan de oogarts vaak niets 
vinden. Dit komt door een aantasting van de alvleesklier, dit orgaan werkt namelijk ook sterk op de ogen. 
De sterke toename van suikerziekte komt door problemen met ons voedsel 
o.a. (met name goedgekeurde E nummers) aspertaam en de rest. 
* 
De ziekte van Crone is niet te genezen, dit komt omdat de specialist niet 
weet dat de invloed van de lever hierop het belangrijkste orgaan is. 
De oorsprong is een teveel aan zenuwen. 
De ziekte van Crone zijn chronische ontstekingen in de darmen dit zou 
alleen te genezen zijn als de artsen ook op de lever te werken. 
* 
Een ander voorbeeld: 
Aambeien in de darmen is een probleem in de darmen, maar wordt veroorzaakt door de lever. 
Allergie, exeem en netelroos komt door het storen van lever net als het de werkelijke oorzaak van spataderen. 
Is de lever geheel gezond dan heeft men deze problemen niet. 
Niesen komt ook vanuit de lever. 
Ook maakt de lever cholesterol aan. Te veel fout cholesterol heeft te maken met het niet voldoende werken van de lever. 
De lever gaat vaak storen door te veel aan zenuwen. 
* 
cholesterol: komt van zenuwen: 
Een oplossing is:*** elke dag echte boerenboter eten* !! 
Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. 
* 
Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag 
echte boerenboter eet. Er zal dan geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 
Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 
Je kan boeren boter op brood smeren en je kan er ook in bakken. 
Bij gebruik van boerenboter is de kans op een herseninfarct en hartinfarct. 
geminimaliseerd. 
Rauwe melk van de koe drinken is ook goed tegen cholesterol 
huishouding. Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk 
van de koe (rauwe melk) zorgt dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken over je cholesterol huishouding. 
* 
Bij astmatische problemen werkt de longarts met medicijnen op de longen 
Astma is een echter een storing van de lever en de oorzaak komt dus niet van de longen. 
* 
Een hartverlamming komt 9 van de 10 keer van storing uit de nier en is dus 
geen probleem van het hart, doordat de nieren soms een stof gaan 
aanmaken waardoor het hart uiteindelijk komt stil te leggen. 
Teveel urinezuur in het lichaam komt van een storing uit de nier. 

Bij mensen met reuma stoort altijd de darm. Als de darm niet stoort is het 
geen reuma. Pijn aan gewrichten gooit met vaak op reuma maar dan is 
vaak de oorzaak urinezuur. 
* 
De prostaat van de man kan ook keelproblemen geven. 
Antibiotica geneest geen voorhoofdholte ontsteking, oorontsteking en blaasontsteking. Antibiotica duurt wel 1,5 jaar voor het uit ons darmgestel is. 
* 
Heel veel light dranken en voedsel tasten onze alvleesklier aan. 
* 
Om blaasontsteking te genezen moet je eerst de bacterie weghalen maar 
daarna ook werken op de nieren. 
* 
Ik hoop dat de specialisten eens bereid zijn verder te kijken en gedegen onderzoek te doen naar mijn beweringen. Deze kennis komt niet uit boeken. Ik weet dat mijn kennis juist is aangezien ik zelf de resultaten heb mogen aanschouwen.* Doe hiermee je voordeel en als je het niet wil geloven, net als de specialisten, is het ook goed.

----------


## Flogiston

Wat een heeeerlijk simplistisch beeld van de mens...

Ik ben blij dat de geneeskunde niet zo in hokjes denkt als in bovenstaande beweringen.

----------


## Raimun

> Wat een heeeerlijk simplistisch beeld van de mens...
> 
> Ik ben blij dat de geneeskunde niet zo in hokjes denkt als in bovenstaande beweringen.


Hej Flogiston 
je hebt precies heimwee naar jouw " sparringpartner "  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

Nou, nee hoor...

Ik had gewoon niet opgelet op wie ik eigenlijk reageerde. Dacht nog wel even: goh, dat lijkt precies Afra.

Tja...

----------


## sietske763

ach.............het waren ook wel soms grappige ""gesprekken""

----------


## Flogiston

Helaas ging het maar door en door en door en door en door en door en door en ...

Soms vraag ik me even af of hij nu een ander forum heeft gevonden om zijn verhalen te plaatsen, en hoe het hem daar vergaat.

----------


## sietske763

als hij een discussie lid vindt........over ""bronnen""enzo, zal het hem wel weer zo vergaan,
hij was al een tijdje lid, en hield zich op de vlakte, totdat jij kwam en over die schaapachtige verhalen bronnen vroeg en aannames etc....
Ik denk niet dat hij hier van geleerd heeft....(bedoel dit niet vervelend voor jou hoor Flo)
maar het erge.....ik zit nog steeds met overgewicht, door afra, door die boerenmelk/boter...
want dat zou zo gezond geweest zijn...voor mijn lever...(???????????????????)
dus zolang als ik te zwaar ben kom ik niet van afra af.....en zit ie in mijn bolletje, helemaal als ik op de weegschaal ga staan..

----------

